# Tea tree oil



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Does anyone know if tea tree oil helps to fight flea infestation?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Don't know if it does that but it heals cuts etc-amazingly-I have used it on myself and recently when Rorie got a cut


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Amazing and very toxic to dogs if they lick it. (edited - apparently even putting it on a dog can cause problems, cats too)
Please look that up on google. "tea tree oil dogs toxicity" should work.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok-will also ask the vet-but she is very alive and I am quite sure she's licked it...she's also eaten mms


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

A few M&Ms would not be toxic to a large dog, they are milk chocolate. 

You need to look up how and why chocolate is toxic to dogs if you don't think it is, same w/tea tree oil :thumbup:


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It does nothing for fleas. I use tea tree oil for a lot of things but never anywhere the dogs or cats could get into. 

NEEM is very helpful against fleas.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

...well I guess you are right-luckily my dog is very alive though


----------

